# I'm a foster failure



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I failed fostering this week and adopted my foster, Jack. I put my old greyhound down last week and had hoped to be a single dog family for a while, but I've had this foster for almost two months and couldn't imagine letting him go now that I have room for him. 

He's a high energy, big goofball, of a dog that plays hard with my current dog. He's 85 pounds and will be three years old in July. The two dogs are like two peas in a pod and watching them together brings a smile to my face.

I'm going to try him in agility as he's fast and agile; just not sure if he's got enough focus. It doesn't matter, really, as he's special just the way he is.

I've been fostering for a lot of years and come close to failing a couple of times, but Jack is my first failure. I will continue to foster.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!  Everyone fails sooner or later.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats! He's really cute!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's very handsome!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow he is a striking dog! Congrats on failing


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the Foster Failure Club! It is an esteemed group of wonderful folks! You are in lots of good company!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I've had four pre-owned dogs before this, but Jack is my first foster failure.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for failing!

When I first read the title I was gearing myself up for a sad tale. Congrats on Jack. What big happy looking guy.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay for failure! 

He's a beauty. The fact that your other dog is his "pea" was a sign that he was where he belonged.

Congrats and good luck with your beautiful failure!


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Failure is a harsh word*

You did what my dad called "screwed up in reverse." Yeah, it wasn't the way you were suppose to do it, but it worked out better than you planned.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

The best kind of failure that I've ever heard of!

Jack is one lucky guy!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on your failure!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, he is a handsome boy.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!!
I looked all over the Twin Cities today but I couldn't find a Hallmark (or any other) card that said "Congratulations on your failure". I guess this will have to suffice....:rofl:

He is a super handsome guy. We've only been fostering for a few months and have come close already. I don't know how you've fostered so long and this is your first one. HOOOORAY for both of you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Jack is one very lucky and handsome fellow!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cool looking dog! I doubt I could give him up either


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a cool looking dog! He came into your house in just the right time. Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

He's a handsome boy! Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:congratulations: He is very cute!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations! He has such an expressive face. 
Sheilah


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My rescue freaked out when I said I failed fostering this dog and was going to keep him. They were so worried about losing me as foster home and as the place they send the dogs with behavior problems. It's sort of weird that I'm keeping one of the few dogs I've had that didn't have any issues.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

you couln't have failed at a better dog  he is awesome


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome Jack! Congrats and I am so sorry for the loss of your greyhound :hugs:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i think you succeded.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats!

I've been close to failing a bunch, and I am sure sooner or later I'll fail too.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats on your new boy!

I take it that no one was ready to adopt him? We were on the other end of a foster failure. We had been communicating with the rescue for a while, less than 12 hours before we were supposed to meet her, her foster decided to keep her. We were heartbroken and the rescue lost a working-dog family. 

But then our boy Josh came along. I think everyone ends up with the dog they're supposed to have so it worked out for the best. It upset me a lot though, I don't know if we'll adopt again, maybe in the future, when he's older.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats on failing he's adorable....I would have failed too,lol


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Josh's mom said:


> Congrats on your new boy!
> 
> I take it that no one was ready to adopt him? We were on the other end of a foster failure. We had been communicating with the rescue for a while, less than 12 hours before we were supposed to meet her, her foster decided to keep her. We were heartbroken and the rescue lost a working-dog family.
> 
> But then our boy Josh came along. I think everyone ends up with the dog they're supposed to have so it worked out for the best. It upset me a lot though, I don't know if we'll adopt again, maybe in the future, when he's older.


No. There was nobody even looking at him right now. As soon as people heard how big he was and how high energy, they hung up and looked at other dogs.

I think it's cruel to let people fall in love with a potential dog only to find out that the dog was snatched away from them by a foster failure.


----------

